# When to cut out alcohol



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya,

I wonder if you can help me, I'm due to start FET hopefully the end of this month and I'm just wondering when you cut out alcohol, not saying I have a drink problem but I'm trying to not let all this take over my life anymore so am trying to lead as normal a life as possible while going though it.  Saying that I know that's impossible once I start.  But any advice would really be appreciated.  

Paula
xx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd be interested in what others say but I've pretty much given up all alcohol since starting down regging for my current FET.  However on my last fresh IVF cycle I did drink a bit during down regging as we were on holiday, so I had the odd glass of wine with dinner but stopped as soon as stimming started.  I ended up with 20 eggs of which 10 went to day 5 blastocyst most of which were AA grade so I don't think it had much affect on my cycle (although I didn't get a BFN).

I would say it's a personal thing and if you're happy with the odd glass then go for it.

Mustard
x


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

hi 

I wondered about this too.  With my previous 2 fresh tx I gave up alcohol completely for months before hand.  But i've just had a natural FET (on 2ww) and I had the odd glass of wine or port in the weeks leading up to it.  In fact I had a port 2 nights before ET,

Probably a very personal thing.  Do what feels right for you.  Good luck!

Annette


----------



## jodieb (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Paula,  

I too felt like treatment had totally taken over my life the first time of ICSI and decided to chill out a bit more for my FET. On the ICSI cycle, i stopped drinking as soon as i started down regging and didn't have a drop until i found out it hadn't worked. I did find it pretty hard as we socialise a lot and it was the run up to Christmas!  

This time with the FET, I only stopped drinking once the embryo transfer had taken place. Personally for me, I found this easier and definitely made me feel more relaxed about the whole process - also because we had decided not to tell anyone so we could hide it better and didn't have weeks of people asking why i wasn't drinking!
As someone else said, it is a very personal decision though and you will know what feels right for you 

Best of luck  
Jodie xx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Thank you, I'm still not sure what to do but I have a works night out next Thursday and am only just starting d'regging tonight so thinking I'll be ok drinking as its still gonna be 2 weeks+ before ET, I'm waiting to speak to the hospital to see what they say as well, no doubt they will advise against it.  But I also think if its meant to be it will happen no matter what.


----------

